
A new immigration stream is coming for Ontario tech workers, but is it necessary - Wiles_7
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitchener-waterloo/ontario-immigrant-nominee-program-tech-sector-stream-1.5111508
======
hourislate
Ontario/Toronto already has a lot of folks who are under employed and under
payed in Technology. Hence the drain brain to the Valley and USA. I know so
many Canadians who are in the US working for companies like AMZN, Facebook,
Google, CSCO, etc that couldn't find meaningful work/salaries in Toronto. If
these folks are bright enough to work for the top of the tech pyramid in the
US, why couldn't they find a job in Toronto?

This is companies looking for cheap labour, plain and simple.

